# Indiana Jones 5: David Koepp verfasst das Drehbuch für den nächsten Indy-Film



## Knusperferkel (22. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: David Koepp verfasst das Drehbuch für den nächsten Indy-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Indiana Jones 5: David Koepp verfasst das Drehbuch für den nächsten Indy-Film


----------



## Odin333 (22. März 2016)

Dann ist ja schon vor Drehbeginn klar, dass der 5te Teil der selbe Müll werden wird, wie der 4te.


----------



## Khrimm (22. März 2016)

Nachdem wir Aliens bereits hatten, jetzt vielleicht Dinosaurier oder Zombie-Nazis?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja schon vor Drehbeginn klar, dass der 5te Teil der selbe Müll werden wird, wie der 4te.


Naja, in den 1990ern bis frühen 2000ern war Koepp einer der besten Drehbuchschreiber hochklassiger Blockbuster. Spider-Man 1, Jurassic Park, Mission: Impossible, Carlito's Way,... Aber Indy4 war definitiv sein absoluter Tiefpunkt. Schade dass er sein Niveau seitdem nicht mehr richtig nach oben hieven konnte.


----------



## muecke19 (22. März 2016)

Khrimm schrieb:


> Nachdem wir Aliens bereits hatten, jetzt vielleicht Dinosaurier oder Zombie-Nazis?



Zombie-Nazis die auf Dinosauriern reitend mit ihren Zauberstäben gegen Glitzer-Vampire kämpfen...


----------



## FalloutEffect (22. März 2016)

Ich hoffe immernoch das man dieses Projekt früh genug abbläst, bevor eine der besten Filmmarken aller Zeiten, von einem Zeichentrickkonzern, endgültig zu Grabe getragen wird. Aber wahrscheinlich wird Disney jetzt anfangen die Marke gewissenlos auszuschlachten. So ist das in Hollywood: in ihrer größten Kreativitätskrise müssen es die Alten wieder richten..


----------



## LOX-TT (22. März 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immernoch das man dieses Projekt früh genug abbläst, bevor eine der besten Filmmarken aller Zeiten, von einem Zeichentrickkonzern, endgültig zu Grabe getragen wird.



 dieser Zeichentrick-Konzern hat auch Star Wars 7 gemacht, nur zur Info oder hast du das auch gehatet weil es von Disney kam?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dieser Zeichentrick-Konzern hat auch Star Wars 7 gemacht, nur zur Info oder hast du das auch gehatet weil es von Disney kam?


Zumal es nach Indy4 kaum noch schlechter geht. 
Unter Disney ist ein ordentlicher SW-Film entstanden, vom Feeling gar besser als die Prequels unter Lucas. Das Einzige warum ich mich gegen Indy5 sträube ist weniger die Leitung unter der Micky Maus-Schmiede als vielmehr Fords fortgeschrittenes Verfallsdatum, der ist für physische Action einfach nicht mehr glaubwürdig. Das hat man bei SW7 immerhin beherzt, dort hat er keine langen Sprints absolvieren oder Mano-a-Mano-Fights hinlegen müssen.


----------



## Quackerjack (22. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dieser Zeichentrick-Konzern hat auch Star Wars 7 gemacht, nur zur Info oder hast du das auch gehatet weil es von Disney kam?



Richtig, oder Deadpool. Sehr kinderfreundlich...


----------

